# Canon i250 drivers!?!

## m1rage

Hi there,

Been trying to get my Canon i250 working under GNULinux and there doesn't seem to be any drivers for it beside the TurboPrint something which claim it will work but it's not free and the trial version got that annoying little ad for TurboPrint on every page.

Did anyone manage to get this particular printer to work with GNULinux? without the TurboPrint software.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## RobMcM

Nope, been looking for a while. I just use Turboprint. But the print quality isn't great compared to the Canon Windows drivers. On 300dpi, some lines almost look italic, like its not lining the printing up. In 600dpi it uses too much ink, haven't tried on higher settings.

----------

## Merlin-TC

There seem to be drivers on the New Zealand website of Canon for the i250 and i255.

Here is the link:

http://www.canon.co.nz/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html

The problem is I haven't got them to work under Gentoo  :Sad: 

If any of you guys manages to get it to work it would be great if you can post it here.

I'll keep trying as well but I don't have that much time these days.

Some people who actually got it to work said that the quality is very good.

It also has cups support so all we have to do is to get it to work.

----------

## y0psolo

Well I succeed to install new Zealand canon website drivers from rpm archives.

Heres the ebuild i installed in order to succeed :

rpm2tar

libxml

libpng-1.0.15-r2.ebuild

libglade-0.17-r6.ebuild

There may be more deps but they were already installed on my gentoo.

rpm2tar bjfilteri250-2.3-0.i386.rpm

rpm2tar bjfiltercups-2.3-0.i386.rpm

from /

tar xzf bjfilteri250-2.3-0.i386.tar.gz

tar xzf bjfiltercups-2.3-0.i386.tar.gz

env-update

Well it's not clean but it work and it's the only way i found as every time i tried to compile from source it failed.

Then start cupsd :

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

Add the i250 printer to cups :

lpadmin -p i250 -m canoni250.ppd -v canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 -E

make it the default printer

lpadmin -d i250

Connect to cupsd daemon, configure the printer and try to print the test page and voila !

If someone would be kind enough to do an ebuild on these drivers it would be great.

----------

## Merlin-TC

Thanks for your efforts y0psolo but somehow I still cannot get it to work.

My printer is recognized by the kernel:

```

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x1085

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

```

I also have the /dev/usb/lp0 entry in my dev directory.

The problem is the following line:

```

lpadmin -p i250 -m canoni250.ppd -v canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 -E

```

I have an i255 printer maybe that´s the problem?

I have seen that there is a cononi255.ppd file and I tried this one as well with the same error message:

```

lpadmin -p i250 -m canoni255.ppd -v canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 -E

lpadmin: add-printer (set device) failed: client-error-not-possible

```

If you have any ideas how to solve it or if you could give me any hints I´d be really happy.

Thank you

----------

## imsdunn

Hi all,

I have a Canon MultiPass MP730. I bought the printer because the quality, speed, and cost of ink cartridges were better than HP. I did this just before installing Gentoo Linux. I am using cupsd and have tried many ppd files with no luck. I recently emailed Canon's support center and asked for some help as well as if they were going to work on support for Linux and Unix. There response was simply that they did not support those sytems and were not going to in the near future. I also made a comment to them that HP and Lexmark support these O/S and that they should. They told me to use what ever product I wanted to.  My suggestion to you is to get another brand printer!

----------

## marco86

Hi, i'am an ITALIAN gentoo user, i wuold configur my canon bjc-250, but i don't know how...

i post into Italian furum, here..

can you help me? i emerged only cups for the moment...

sorry for my bad english  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Squinky86

let's keep the i250 thread i25x-based please  :Wink: 

merlin- use the older libpng ebuild or install http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/169581/com/libpng2-1.0.9-1mdk.i586.rpm.html

----------

## elwood73

http://www.linuxprinting.org/forums.cgi?group=linuxprinting.canon.general;article=1771

----------

## shagpile

I was having a lot of difficulties with getting my canon i250 to work however it now works in kde using CUPS

To begin with, I installed the bjfilter-2.3-0.tar.gz from the canon australia website: http://www.canon.com.au/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html

After copying the i250.ppd file to /usr/share/cups/model/ the printer could be added either through the kde printing "add printer" setup or through the cups configuration at http://localhost:631/

The problem was however that printing a test page, in fact printing ANYTHING would result in nothing happening.  Upon inspecting /var/log/cups/error_log it appeared as if the document was printing fine:

I [01/Dec/2005:23:11:13 +1100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj (PID 7845) for job 7.

I [01/Dec/2005:23:11:13 +1100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7846) for job 7.

Except once again nothing was happening.  After reading lots of forum posts I tried the solution on this one, to download the rpm's and use rpm2tar to extract them (use bjfilteri250 and bjfiltercups rpm's) .  This presented me with an interesting option when adding a printer, there were two usb devices to choose from:

USB Printer #1 (Canon i250)

USB Printer #1 With status readback for Canon BJ (Canon i250)

I had only ever seen the first one, so I chose the 2nd one, selected Make: Canon, Model: Canon i250 ver.2.3 (en)   [note a restart of coldplug and cups might be needed once you copy the new i250.ppd driver over or if the printer is not yet turned on].  After that - bam it worked.

Turns out that in one of the rpm's I untarred, it contained a file /usr/lib/cups/backend/canon_usb which was used (see /var/log/cups/error_log) instead of /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb.

----------

